# LO Suche - vielleicht hat's ja Eine rumliegen :)



## Aninaj (23. Mai 2020)

Manchmal hat man so verrückte Ideen, nur fehlt das passende Material zum probieren. Immer alles neu kaufen ist ja auch blöd, besonders, wenn es dann am Ende nicht paßt oder woanders eh nur in der Schublade vergammelt. Daher hier mal ein Thread für alles, was vielleicht woanders rumliegen könnte 

Ich fang auch gleich mal an: Ich suche so eine Helmhalterung, wie sie an Deuter Rucksäcken oft in einem kleinen Extrafach beiliegen. Gibt es auch von anderen Firmen (Evoc, Ortlieb, Mammut etc). Allerdings gibt es die mit verschiedenen Clipsen für den Rucksack. Auf den Produktfotos ist das immer schwer zu erkennen. Daher würde es mir schon mal helfen, wenn ihr mal schauen könntet, was für Halterungen es gibt (mit Foto?). Idealerweise sollte die Aufnahme um eine knapp 8mm starke Stange passen. Oder an sich selbst anklippbar sein. Hab gesehen es gibt welche mit Steckschnallen, das würde gar nicht passen.

Es gibt auch so Packnetze, aber die haben immer so olle Haken, das will ich nicht.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Mai 2020)

Sehr gute Idee dieser Thread 

Habe auch bei meinen "Helmnetzen" nachgeschaut, leider passen diese Clipse nicht um eine Stange mit 8mm Durchmesser.
Suche auch etwas: Steckachse für hinten: 135mm lang, D=12mm und was für ein Feingewinde, tja, das ist die Frage, ist für einen  Demo 8 - Hinterbau von 2013. Ich habe eine alte Bioniconachse ausprobiert, da ginge das Gewinde nur mit Gewalt reinzudrehen, das laß ich lieber, eventuell hat das Achsgewinde schon einen "Schuß", denn meine Originalachse mit 150er Breite läßt sich leicht in diesen Hinterbau drehen - äh, das muß man jetzt nicht verstehen  Fakt ist, brauchte einen neuen Hinterbau für mein Rad und habe leider nur einen mit einer schmaleren Achsaufnahme bekommen - aber ohne Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (12. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Idealerweise sollte die Aufnahme um eine knapp 8mm starke Stange passen.


Hab keine lose Helmhalterung rumliegen, war bei meinen Rucksäcken nie dabei. Ggf. Umarbeitung einer anderen Helmhalterung oder von was ähnlichem damit oder damit vielleicht?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Oktober 2020)

Hat zu Hause jmd noch eine Revive 2.0 mit 160mm rumliegen und möchte gegen eine mit 185mm tauschen?
Passt leider nicht mehr in den aktuellen Rahmen wo ich auf eine Oneup umgestiegen bin, aber das Hardtail könnte auch noch eine absenkbare Stütze gebrauchen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Oktober 2020)

Wieso geht bei meinem Aeris keine 185 rein  🤪 Hab ja sogar minimal längere Beine. Wobei ich eine normale Stütze sogar nur halb reinbekomme, dann ist da Widerstand.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Oktober 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Wieso geht bei meinem Aeris keine 185 rein  🤪 Hab ja sogar minimal längere Beine. Wobei ich eine normale Stütze sogar nur halb reinbekomme, dann ist da Widerstand.


Also bei mir gings ganz knapp, Problem war aber das Austrittsloch von der Leitung vorne am Sattelrohr, das ist einfach zu hoch.
Mess doch mal wieviel Einstecktiefe du bis zum Loch hast. Welche Beinlänge hast du?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Oktober 2020)

78cm
Hatte eine Stütze zum Probieren da, keine Chance 
Wobei mir die 160 schon ausreichen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Oktober 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> 78cm
> Hatte eine Stütze zum Probieren da, keine Chance
> Wobei mir die 160 schon ausreichen


Dann baut dein Sattel vllt auch eher höher  Kurbellänge?
Bei mir gings genau auf mit 77cm und 170er Kurbel


----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hat zu Hause jmd noch eine Revive 2.0 mit 160mm rumliegen und möchte gegen eine mit 185mm tauschen?
> Passt leider nicht mehr in den aktuellen Rahmen wo ich auf eine Oneup umgestiegen bin, aber das Hardtail könnte auch noch eine absenkbare Stütze gebrauchen



Jaja, erst sind wir alle Happy, dass wir endlich lange Stützen fahren können, und dann werden die Sitzrohre wieder unmöglich lang 

Welchen Durchmesser brauchst du denn? 30,9 oder 31,6?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Oktober 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser brauchst du denn? 30,9 oder 31,6?


Ahh guter Hinweis   
Habe und brauche 31,6mm


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2020)

Rumliegen hab ich zwar nichts, aber R2-Bike bietet die 160er Divine gerade für unter 300€ an. Evtl ja auch eine Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. Juni 2021)

Hat jemand noch eine kurze Vario Sattelstütze übrig?
Interne Verlegung, manuell bedienbar erstmal egal ...  sollte aber unbedingt funktionieren 

Gesamtlänge ausgefahren <= 360 mm
Ø 30,9 oder auch 27,2 mm
Hublänge 80 - 100 mm


----------



## Martina H. (12. September 2021)

...ich mach es mal verkehrt rum... ich hab da noch ein bisschen was rumliegen - vielleicht sucht es ja jemand


----------



## karmakiller (24. Juni 2022)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Damen-Rucksack in 5l und zwar dem Osprey Sylva -
vielleicht hat ihn ja noch jemand von euch


----------



## Martina H. (25. Dezember 2022)

... erledigt...


----------

